# Forum und Webseite feste oder Flexibel Breite?



## Alice (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo. 

Wie der Titel schon sagt, überlege ich mir aktuell ob ich mein Forum/Webseite besser auf eine bestimmte Breite einstelle oder ob die Breite (mehr oder weniger) frei wählbar sein soll?
Ich denke da natürlich auch an SEO, User mit kleineren Monitoren usw. 

Dieses Forum ist ja z.B. in einer festen Breite eingestellt. Das wird ja seinen Grund haben? Denn auch viele andere (bekannte) Webseiten sind in einer festen Breite programmiert worden.

Ich würde von euch gerne wissen, was ich besser findet? Vorteile? Nachteile?

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (21. Juli 2012)

Hi Alice,

mit fester Breite wird es wohl einfacher sein alles darin zu positionieren, gerade wenn du für alte Internet Explorer einige Tricks anwenden musst. Außerdem lässt sich das leicht zentrieren und die meisten User sind es so gewohnt.
Nur wenn du auf HTML5 setzen willst und eine einzige Seite für Desktops und  Mobile Geräte wie Smartphones machen willst machen flexible Seiten sinn. Für ein Forum würde ich eine "normale" Website für Desktop+Tablet machen.
Und dann eine mobile Website, HTML-App oder sogar verschiedene native Apps. Grund: dort sollte wirklich nur das wesentliche gezeigt werden (ohne den Rest überhaupt zu laden) und du solltest dir Gedanken machen wie du es dem User möglichst angenehm machst auf einer kleinen Tastatur+keinem Bildschirm Forenbeiträge zu schreiben.
Für tutorials.de z.B. gibts ne iPhone-App, Android leider nicht und wenn ich versuche über die normale Website hier vom Handy aus Beträge zuschreiben dauert es auch jedes mal Ewigkeiten...
Noch mal in einem Satz: Mach eine normale Seite mit fixer Breite wie hier und eine komplett andere für Smartphones, wenn du die denn überhaupt bedienen willst.

Gruß javaDeveloper2011


----------



## CPoly (22. Juli 2012)

Beides. Flexibel (responsive) für kleine Auflösungen und eine fest maximale Größe (z.B. 1240 o.ä.). Denn Text zu lesen, der über 1980p verteilt ist, ist verdammt anstrengend.


----------



## Alice (30. August 2012)

Über weitere Meinungen bzw. Stimmen würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## ComFreek (30. August 2012)

Ich bin da eher für flexible Breiten.

Vor allem bei großen Bildschirmen (wie bei mir), finde ich Websites, welche nur 20% der vollen Breite nutzen, gar nicht schön!


----------

